# USB does not power down after shutdown

## wintermute101

Hello I have small problem with USB.

Usb power is still on and my mouse is powered after shutting down system.

To make it power off I have to shut power at power supply for a while.

Kernel ver is 2.6.19.2.

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK8S USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev a2)

Is there a possibility to make it power down USB when shutdown?

Thanks

----------

## Sadako

I had the same problem a while back, it was solved by a bios upgrade, so I don't think it's linux related.

----------

## wintermute101

Thanks, I will try to upgrade BIOS.

I don't have windows or other system to try it there.

----------

## pdr

Also check the BIOS and make sure you don't have some kind of "wake on usb" option enabled...

----------

## wintermute101

When I'm back home I will check it also. Thanks for tips. If I resolve it I will post solution because I wasn't able to find anything on google.

----------

## DeepBass909

 *wintermute101 wrote:*   

> When I'm back home I will check it also. Thanks for tips. If I resolve it I will post solution because I wasn't able to find anything on google.

 

this is normal behaviour. Some devices in the pc are kept active after shutdown. The most common one is the network adapter, but it can also include ps/2 devices and usb/firewire.

The reason for this is that your pc can wake-up from mouse/keyboard/other USB activity. For that to work, the USB-devices need to receive power after the pc has been shut-down.

Disableing the option "boot on USB", found in the powermanagement menu, should powerdown your USB devices at shutdown.

----------

## wintermute101

Yes I'm aware of that but still my BIOS does not have such option in powermanagement or in any other menu. All my "wake up" options in BIOS are disabled. 

I'm not saying it's a kernel or system error and probably it's BIOS/mainboard.

I was asking if there is any method to force usb powerdown because kernel itself has such ability.

When my system starts my mouse powers down before BIOS shows then it powers back again. In kernel startup when it installs usb devices mouse powers down again and later when system starts it powerson back.

I will try to update BIOS, maybe it will help. Just have to find some working floppy  :Wink: 

----------

## dave_deu

I find this problem still exists. I bought a USB mouse about 6 months ago and ever since, whenever I shut down from Linux the mouse stays powered. This is clearly not good for power saving!

When I shut down from Windows XP, the mouse _always_ turns off. Anyone know where I'm going wrong?

Thanks.

----------

## wintermute101

I have changed my mainboard and now there is no problem. Maybe try to upgrade bios.

----------

## halfgaar

I find it rather strange that powering down from windows does shutdown USB. I always thought it was BIOS related. Often, this is caused by "wake up on keyboard" functionality.

I know of Windows machines BTW, which also don't shutdown USB when powering down.

----------

## wintermute101

Maybe it's not issue of actually powering down USB port but some other think with devices connected. I have razer mouse when it's connected and powered it glows a blue light and there is no sleep function for sensor like some mouses have so it always have full power on laser diode. When I had this problem and after computer halt mouse wass still powered on I could manually unplug it from usb port then plug it back and it wouldn't power back on.

----------

## halfgaar

It could be. I'm not sure, but at work, we have the same mouse on every machine, and I believe that they each remain powered when the computer is turned off. I'll confirm this when I have the opportunity, and when I remember to do so...

----------

## m_neutron

I run into the same problem with a quite new Asus MB M4a78T-e which is holding my bluetooth mouse powered on after shutdown. I use a master slave power setup for all my peripheral hardware, where the pc is the master.

I did unplug and plug the mouse for a while but this was also stupid.

I asks Asus about it and they answered in Jan2010 that there is no possibility to switch USB-Power off by some bios settings. Just disabling "wake on ... event" does definitely not changing this behaviour of an asus board.  

I would have to switch the whole power supply of, they said...

Also they are not sure to add such a switch in future bios versions...grrghh??!!

So i think many people must have run into that as well.

And i read from a 2009 gigabyte board also doing such a nonsense... 

The problem can be viewed as that the device causing the problem (mouse) is bus-powered.

what worked for me was using a -not bus-powered(= self powered) external USB distribution device-  to connect the mouse on it. Luckely my LG monitor has a self powered HUB inside, so i could just plug the mouse into the monitors usb connector and thats it. Now when I switch off the monitor, the mouse also is cutted from usb power.

I know this solution applies not to everyone, but i could imagine its worth to look at, when having such a board and going to buy a new monitor, scanner or printer or something.

----------

